# Rikon Belt Trick



## EBorraga (May 28, 2018)

So my Rikon 70-100 belt broke last night. I have no spares and today is a holiday. I needed to finish 3 projects so I couldn't wait on the belt.  So I contemplated a fix. A few hours later and 2 trips to Autozone, I have a solution. The belt is wider than the original, but will work. And my guess it will last forever!!! 

A few pics of what you need. Ans a pic to show it works!!


----------



## tbfoto (May 28, 2018)

Umm, it looks like you have some *HUGE* spiders in your shop. I would get out of there!
Glad you found a fix.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 28, 2018)

:biggrin:So, spiderman stopped by to help!:biggrin:


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 28, 2018)

Spider web is extremely strong, would have been simpler to make your own.


----------



## mark james (May 28, 2018)

Yea, a messy shop...  But a happy turner!  :tongue:


----------



## EBorraga (May 28, 2018)

As you can see, if have a big fan that blows from the left side of the lathe. I was turning alumilite, and the fan blows the shavings into the corner. So i fire up the leaf blower and clean it up in no time!!


----------



## thewishman (May 29, 2018)

I can just imagine the neighbors when you light up the blower at 3 AM. 'Course they probably would think it is quieter that your car engines.:wink:


----------



## EBorraga (May 29, 2018)

thewishman said:


> I can just imagine the neighbors when you light up the blower at 3 AM. 'Course they probably would think it is quieter that your car engines.:wink:



Exactly!! I try and be courteous to them. But ive spent some late nights turning wrenches in there. One friday night a few years ago, i was trying to get the race car rrady to race on saturday. Had to change engines in it. So about 430 am i fired it up to make sure everything was ok with it. 800 horses with open headers. The neighbors enjoyed that one


----------

